# We Rent Camper Vans In Western NC.



## TommyHughes (Oct 3, 2017)

We rent camper vans and campervans in Western NC.

828CamperVanrental.com

Me and my buddy, Robert Morehead, are renting camper vans. Some of you may know Robert as the personality behind Morehead Design Labs, a custom camper van builder. Robert has given up the conversion game but still loves the #vanlife so is renting out his vans. 

These camper vans are built on the Eurovan model of complete off the grid freedom. They feature solar electric, onboard water and galley kitchens as well as connections to shore power/water/sewer. 

If you are interested in camper vans but haven't decided on the one you like, come try out one of ours. You can talk to Robert about what you like and don't like and maybe come up with the next step in your plan. Bottom line, camper vans are fun, easy to drive, inexpensive to rent and go where you want them go. 

PS, Admin... If I have broken your rules I'm sorry, I looked but didn't find anything about listing businesses. Just let me know what I need to do if this isn't it.. Thanks. :vs_cool:


----------



## TommyHughes (Oct 3, 2017)

And cook meat.

We are having a public bbq cook out camp in!!!

https://m.facebook.com/pg/lovingthevanlife/events


----------



## Taniar (Nov 19, 2017)

Last year had an idea to travel through the Europe. Luckily found a campervan at polarus.eu . Was glad that everything is included. Maps, tv and anything you need. It's suitable, because there's a lot of places, where you can stop for a night.


----------

